# replaceAll("Alles ausser Zahlen"), (""); ?



## zReaLy (14. August 2013)

Hallo,
wie bekomme ich es hin, aus einem String nur zahlen durch gehen zu lassen ?

und kann man irgendwie einen Listener dafür machen, also falls ein unerlaubtes zeichen kommt ?


----------



## saftmeister (14. August 2013)

Du kannst 


```
String number = "12a47bf";
System.out.println( number.replaceAll("[^\\d]", "") );
```

verwenden.


----------



## deepthroat (15. August 2013)

Hi.

Einen Listener gibt es dafür nicht.

Aber du kannst das Resultat der Ersetzung mit dem Quellstring vergleichen; falls die Länge unterschiedlich ist, wurde offenbar etwas entfernt.

Oder du prüfst mit der String.matches Methode:

```
if (!number.matches("[\\d]+")) {
   ...
}
```


----------



## saftmeister (15. August 2013)

Es gibt auch die equals()-Methode, mit der man Strings vergleichen kann, aber das könnte wird wohl langsamer (Nano- bis Mikro-Sekunden) sein, als die String-Längen-Prüfung.


----------

